# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride Oc Ca July 10th



## Eric (Jul 2, 2016)

*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA July 10th - Summer Kick Off Ride -*

*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.

When: Sunday July 10th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.

Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.

Theme:  Hawaiian Shirt Day - Wear your favorite Hawaiian Shirt 

I only hope we look as cool as these guys!!



 




 *


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 3, 2016)

As promised, I will be there. One thing I cannot promise is if I will wear a Hawaiian shirt. See you there.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks for posting!
I look forward to this ride all month long.


----------



## tikicruiser (Jul 9, 2016)

Where are we supposed to park, is it at the beginning of the red arrow in the picture?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> Where are we supposed to park, is it at the beginning of the red arrow in the picture?



Just park your car next to the fountain.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 9, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> Where are we supposed to park, is it at the beginning of the red arrow in the picture?



We park our bikes there where the arrow is pointing and you can park your car wherever you find a place


----------



## Eric (Jul 9, 2016)

There is lots of parking close by.  It should not be an issue.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2016)

What's everyone riding tomorrow? I'm rolling the Snyder built HTB and Luisa her beautiful Mercury Pacemaker


----------



## Eric (Jul 9, 2016)

I will be on a motorbike 1927 B10


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 9, 2016)

My 36 Electric 



Sunday rider


----------



## mrg (Jul 9, 2016)

It's not buried yet so I'm riding it


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 10, 2016)

Looks like a set of bikes showed up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 10, 2016)

eddie_bravo said:


> Looks like a set of bikes showed up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Some great Bikes showed up today and nice people too...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## tikicruiser (Jul 10, 2016)

My 1st time riding with the "Orange" crew. Great ride, great people, and great food to boot! Will definetly be doing this ride again.


----------



## tikicruiser (Jul 10, 2016)

Some pic's of today's ride.


----------



## None (Jul 10, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 338619 View attachment 338630 View attachment 338640 View attachment 338641 View attachment 338642 View attachment 338643 View attachment 338644



Dude, these are great photos! Looks like a fun time.


----------



## mrg (Jul 10, 2016)

Another great ride in the OC


----------

